# VK - Coil Master Stock & More



## Gizmo (10/11/16)

*Coil Master A1 Ribbon Wire 0.1*0.8 & 0.1*0.4 *
*Coil Master Pbag Camo*
Coil Master SEB
Coil Master Kbag Mini
Coil Master Vape Bag
&
Eleaf Pico Squeeze Starter Kit​
New Arrivals ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeVape (24/11/16)

Hi there, I bought the smoant from you what an amazing mod. Where can I look for the 250w firmware update?


----------

